
Apple ImageIO Denial of Service - mappu
https://www.landaire.net/blog/apple-imageio-denial-of-service/
======
Alphasite_
It looks like this was fixed at some point, as it doesn't appear to crash any
longer.

~~~
shawn-butler
Hangs the current tab in Safari Version 9.0.3 (11601.4.4) OS X 10.11.3
(15D21).

    
    
      Thread 0 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
      0   com.apple.ImageIO.framework   	0x00007fff8944c43c read_user_chunk_callback + 118
      1   libPng.dylib                  	0x00007fff85645451 png_handle_unknown + 67
      2   libPng.dylib                  	0x00007fff8563b5cf _cg_png_read_info + 234
      3   com.apple.ImageIO.framework   	0x00007fff89411de6 initImagePng + 1642
      4   com.apple.ImageIO.framework   	0x00007fff894091e0 makeImagePlus + 1375
      5   com.apple.ImageIO.framework   	0x00007fff894084ce _CGImageSourceGetPropertiesAtIndexInternal + 56
      6   com.apple.ImageIO.framework   	0x00007fff89408447 CGImageSourceCopyPropertiesAtIndex + 147
      7   com.apple.WebCore             	0x00007fff85686b0e WebCore::ImageSource::isSizeAvailable() + 62

------
mayoff
Crashes the tab (but not the whole browser) on iOS 9.3.1 on my iPad Air.

~~~
landr0id
That was a mistake by me. I meant to say "your browser's renderer process will
crash", not "your browser will crash".

